# I Finally Got it Going!



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I finally got my layout going at the store. it's not done. but at least I can run it. here are a few pics.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Why can't I get the pics to load?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

See *this tutorial* in the 1st Class Lounge.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Dwight!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

good job i like it 
dick


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like it will be a great year for the hobby!! 

Now yer got it Robby, 

No reason now not to share more with Us in the future!! THX's Robby.... 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks Great. wish my garage was that big....... 
Greg R.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I like your trackwork, interesting with the crossings to bring the outer tracks over the inner ones to sidings. 

Looks cool. 

Greg


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks good Robby. 


What is the width of your bench work, n particular where your dual track runs? 

Fil


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky has a compeitor for around the wall layout. LOL


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Now your Dad will have something to play with while you work...LOL


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

The double track bench is 16 inches wide. I used brass on the outside line and everything else is aluminum. Since everything I run is battery powered aluminum should not be a problem. someday I plan to cut a hole in the wall and head outside.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Great start Robby. Yes those crossovers give the yard a very impressive look. Store layout really help to inspire. Can't wait to see you progress.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You're welcome Robby.







Pretty easy actually once you get the hang of it. Please bear in mind that there is an 800 pixel width limit on images posted to the forums (I already resized the three photos in your post that were over the limit). This is to prevent the need for side-to-side scrolling to read the thread, which is caused on some peoples' systems (mine included) by images larger than 800 pixels.

I too like your dual-track ladder. It looks like a dual-ended yard... does the other side look similar?


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

No high loads on that bridge!

Good Work! Looks great!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 21, 2013)

Robby what materials did you use to build the bridge with? Did you have to cut the wood to get your thickness dimensions for the beams? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I actually bought the bridge several years ago. I cannot remember who made it. I have another door opening opposite of the bridge, but it just has a plywood bridge. plus there is a fire exit that has a plywood bridge. plus the 18ft section that is in front of the over head door. there are a pair of fork trucks and mowing equipment in the room. one of the fork trucks is for sale. once it is sold I'm going to wrap the yard around the corner for longer sidings. know anyone who needs a 12,000 Lb fork truck? ( it belongs to my father in law ) also I have 12ft ceilings and I want to make something to lift the bridges straight up. I used Splitjaw bridge clamps. I'm thinking of selling my 2 Dash-9s and going back to SD45s. I have BNSF Swoosh & SF War Bonnet both with Revolution and Phoenix sound. If anyone is interested e-mail me. Still lots to do and not enough time to do it.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Robby. 

The Rock Island diesels look great too


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks super, Robby... Glad you're able to experience the same fun we have running our trains....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty slick. No steam?

Will we see you in Carlyle next weekend?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Your all battery powered, no wonder we get along so well. Good job bud.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually the brass track is to allow track power I believe.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the Yard Pic's too. Del Orro use to have a great yard on their portable layout.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Robby, 

You did a really nice job on the layout. What will be the overall size of it? 

BTW, Did you try to run a USAT SD70 through the switch yard yet? 
(I suspect the pilot overhang / plow will hit the turnout motors like it did on my layout - so I had to move / re-space the motors.) 

-Ted


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted Doskaris on 04 Feb 2013 11:26 AM 
Robby, 


BTW, Did you try to run a USAT SD70 through the switch yard yet? 
(I suspect the pilot overhang / plow will hit the turnout motors like it did on my layout - so I had to move / re-space the motors.) 

-Ted 

Or replace them with LGB or Piko switch machines.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

The room is 42 x 32 I caught one of my GP40s on the switch machine. I will replace all of them eventually.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

It does look good Robby







Now you need ballast on the road and scenery too








Nobodys indoor yard will compare to mine, but mine is wide, yet not long enough for what I want







I could sh*t can my town for a longer yard, but nope. I need Wolf Point, It's my trade mark







I don't worry about compitition







I'll need to post on my thread too as I am starting on the East side of town, but that's for my thread. Looks nice Robby, I should send you some scenery materials I'm not using. But you need to get your own chicky grit for ballast, I'm almost out and It'd cost a fortune to mail it









Keep the progress pictures coming !!!









Rocky


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Robby you suppose to be selling trains not running them.







Looks good but in my beleif I think with the x-over system you loose some space for trains. However it is an interesting concept. Later RJD


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

It took me a few months to get to this point. RJ the double cross over looks cool. As soon as my father in law sells the 6 ton fork truck I plan on wrapping the yard around the corner.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats Robbie.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 03 Feb 2013 05:23 PM 
Pretty slick. No steam?

Will we see you in Carlyle next weekend? 

-There will be shortly[/b]


----------

